# Wind Mobile Internet stick



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

In the US we have USB wi-fi sticks, plug them in and if there's wi-fi about, you connect. Same as 3G and now 4G.

I would agree with what your customer service people are saying. At least for US models, there is no built in firewall. Either your PC or ISP is fire walling you, or something else weird is going on.

My two cents, YMMV!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Yup. There is something you set when you set up the actual internet account that you need to change. Or your virus or firewall doesn't like something and you will have to manually allow it as an exception. Final possibility is the site blocks Canadian IP addresses. Just work through one for where the site is located.


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks guys for the response. Sadly, I can't even get a tech to understand what I need with regards to DMZ and port routing. Anyway, I decided to go back to my original ISP and for $10 more I can get high speed and 65G of download..plus, I get a modem which I can talk to..not a bad deal. Not sure what high speed means
these days though. The brochure says 6.2Mbps..to me that means 6.2 Mega "bits" per minute. The sales rep tells me its 6.2 Mega "Bytes" per second. I must be a dinosaur. I always learned that small b=bits and capital B=Bytes.

For others who may want to try the Wind Stick, I would give it time. They obviously need more towers which will come in time. If you are just accessing emails and the occasional browsing, its fine but there are probably better providers who at least have a deeper technical support group.

Dave


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

canadaclub said:


> Thanks guys for the response. Sadly, I can't even get a tech to understand what I need with regards to DMZ and port routing. Anyway, I decided to go back to my original ISP and for $10 more I can get high speed and 65G of download..plus, I get a modem which I can talk to..not a bad deal. Not sure what high speed means
> these days though. The brochure says 6.2Mbps..to me that means 6.2 Mega "bits" per minute. The sales rep tells me its 6.2 Mega "Bytes" per second. I must be a dinosaur. I always learned that small b=bits and capital B=Bytes.
> 
> For others who may want to try the Wind Stick, I would give it time. They obviously need more towers which will come in time. If you are just accessing emails and the occasional browsing, its fine but there are probably better providers who at least have a deeper technical support group.
> ...


 This is a rather late response, but may be of use to other readers.

Gibson Research Corp. (www.grc.com) can test your firewall and check for open ports etc.
There is a method of checking to see if your ISP is blocking anything that is explained also!


----------

